# Macanudo Flint lighter problems!



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

Just received my Macanudo Flint lighter in the mail the other day and cannot seem to get the flame to light. I get a spark but now actually complete lighting. I tried emptying and refilling the butane and changing the flame height but nothing. I went to a local B&M shop near me and they tried fixing it and got it to work a few times but still really nothing fixed. here is a picture and the guy told me that the top slide portion needs to be fully over the flint to have a complete close and complete contact with the wheel to maintain the spark and light... is that true??


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Here is a good tutorial for replacing flints on our soft flame lighters....even though the U Tube is for ST Duponts it's equally for our 'faux Dupont Style' lighters as well. I had 3 of them and here's the deal...they actually work as well as my expensive ST Duponts for a fraction of the cost.

https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...+flint+on+lighters&fr2=sb-top-search&fr=crmas


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

Cigary said:


> Here is a good tutorial for replacing flints on our soft flame lighters....even though the U Tube is for ST Duponts it's equally for our 'faux Dupont Style' lighters as well. I had 3 of them and here's the deal...they actually work as well as my expensive ST Duponts for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...+flint+on+lighters&fr2=sb-top-search&fr=crmas


Thanks! I had found this video a little while ago and Im not sure if its the actual flint thats the issue or where the flint sits into thats causing the problem. Ill play around with it though to see.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

pkilcarr said:


> Thanks! I had found this video a little while ago and Im not sure if its the actual flint thats the issue or where the flint sits into thats causing the problem. Ill play around with it though to see.


Usually if you have a spark then it's got to be the way the flint is loaded...or there's way too much fuel in the flint.


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

Cigary said:


> Usually if you have a spark then it's got to be the way the flint is loaded...or there's way too much fuel in the flint.


I got 2 complete lights out of 14 trys which is annoying to have to try that many times for a light but it does come through eventually hahah


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

pkilcarr said:


> I got 2 complete lights out of 14 trys which is annoying to have to try that many times for a light but it does come through eventually hahah


Sometimes it's as simple as the butane you're using. I always use 5X refined unless it's a Ronson....I can put dog pi$$ in my Ronson and it always fires. Some things in life remain a mystery.


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeahh I have Lotus 3x refined butane so I made sure not to make the mistake of getting sh*tty butane, but for now it will suffice


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

pkilcarr said:


> Yeahh I have Lotus 3x refined butane so I made sure not to make the mistake of getting sh*tty butane, but for now it will suffice


Keep playing with it....sounds like maybe you might have some O2 in the chamber as well...which is why lighters will spit and not light every time. Purge the entire chamber until it's completely empty....then adjust the flame setting all the way down....place the lighter on a flat surface....put the butane nozzle into the lighter and don't bend the nozzle or you'll get spray and air mixed into the chamber and that defeats a proper refill....you'll just have to purge again and start over. Purging correctly will solve most lighter problems unless it's a Ronson which I've already discussed. Once you've charged your lighter for 8 seconds...stop for 4 seconds and recharge for another 4 seconds which will fill the entire chamber and then let it sit for a few minutes inside the chamber to get it back to proper temps. Set your flame adjustment at 1/4 and try to light...if nothing then keep adjusting 1/4 turn until it lights and then set your flame height as you like. Also, ensure that the nozzle is the right size for the lighter...lots of lighters out there that need the right size nozzle. Vector comes with a nozzle that fits most lighters and I use it religiously...sometimes with incense and holy water.


----------

